# SSC Stadium Game: Host the FIFA World Cup in your city!



## Richo83 (Nov 19, 2008)

r0w84 said:


> Im pretty sure the cricket stadiums in Perth & Adelaide have been put forward as options aswel and theyre only like 40,000....plus Lords is due to be expanded soon so hell yeah to Lords for a bit of footie! :cheers:


Perth? Never, always a new stadium. Adelaide? Sometimes but by ignorant hicks.

If you count the general Rhine-Ruhr region as one city of metropolitan area you've got a stew going, if not places like London, Tokyo, Sydney would go close. Lords, lol.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

Why would using Lords be so ridiculous? It is being upgraded and I'm sure some temporary could be used to push the seated capacity up to 40,000; would be no worse than any ground with an athletics track. Not to mention it arguably has the nicest media facilities in the world.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh man, I'm so tired of threads that always end with us noticing that London has a big number of stadiums (and after that there's always some Melbourne or Sydney guy )


Do you wanna know the answer???!!! NO CITY AT ALL!!! There is NO city in this planet with 10/12 stadiums with a capacity bigger than 40.000, with one having 80.000 seats - not to say everything else...


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Eh, might as well include New York's metro (< 20,000)

Meadowlands - 82,500 - East Rutherford, NJ
Rutgers Stadium - 52,500 - Piscataway, NJ
Yankee Stadium - 51,000 - Bronx, NYC
Citi Field - 41,800 - Queens, NYC
Michie Stadium - 40,000 - West Point, NY
Rentschler Field - 40,000 - East Hartford, CT
Red Bull Arena - 25,200 - Harrison, NJ

Ideal? Certainly not. Plausible? Yes.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Bobby3 said:


> Sydney:
> 
> ANZ Stadium - 83,500
> Sydney Football Stadium - 45,500
> ...


Replace the Showground with Penrith at the same capacity.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

London would obviously be super since most of it's stadiums are filled with history and atmosphere. 

But the London infrastructure would need a major overhaul if this was ever to be considered. 

And enlarge the f***ing subway! Us tall people cant stand properly.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

In London

West ham were going to expand to 40,000 before they got relegated in 2002, and there are mooted plans of a 50-60,000 seater

Charlton had plans to expand to 40,600, the season they were relegated they had planning permission to expand to 30,000 but now they are in league 1.

Selhurst Park had a plan to go to 42,000 when it was originally all seated around 1994ish iirc. I know there were longstanding plans to knock down the main stand and continue the holmesdale road end around.

Craven cottage is supposed to be being expanded to 30,000

Lords is being increased to 40,000.

Tottenham's new stadium

Twickenham, Arsenal, Stamford bridge, Wembley, Olympic stadium

that would be 10 over 40,000!


----------



## Richo83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah on second count, London would be the closest, which makes sense considering it's the capital of the home of the game. Although I still claim the RR area as quite close. If FIFA allowed standing London could right be in the mix (grumble, stoopid FIFA).


----------



## SSE (Jul 28, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> West ham were going to expand to 40,000 before they got relegated in 2002, and there are mooted plans of a 50-60,000 seater
> 
> Charlton had plans to expand to 40,600, the season they were relegated they had planning permission to expand to 30,000 but now they are in league 1.
> 
> Selhurst Park had a plan to go to 42,000 when it was originally all seated around 1994ish iirc. I know there were longstanding plans to knock down the main stand and continue the holmesdale road end around.


None of these three are viable with all three clubs in extremely sticky financial situations. 

I remember seeing the models of the extended Selhurst Park when it was first planned, it would have been a very nice thing but we don't even own the ground anymore. Even the 'new' holmesdale road end is starting to look a bit shabby. Until Palace's financial future is secured I think some fans are going to have to put up with wooden splinters for a bit longer!


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

mattec said:


> Dallas-Ft. Worth Metroplex??
> 
> Cowboys Stadium
> Cotton Bowl
> ...


this makes me wonder could individual U.S states host a world cup on their own. Like Texas, California, & Florida ?

just a thought.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

North Carolina, probably.

Bank of America Stadium - 74,000 - Charlotte
Dowdy-Ficklen Stadium - 62,000 (post-expansion) - Greenville
Kenan Memorial Stadium - 60,000 - Chapel Hill
Carter-Finley Stadium - 57,600 - Raleigh
Wallace Wade Stadium - 34,000 (expandable) - Durham
BB&T Field - 32,500 (expandable) - Winston-Salem
Kidd Brewer Stadium - 22,000 (expandable) - Boone
Aggie Stadium - 21,500 (expandable) - Greensboro

Then Concord's "dirt track" with a field installed.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

since no one posted the Rhein-Ruhr metropolitan i will do so. 

Signal-Iduna Park - 66.000
Veltins Arena - 53.000
Esprit Arena - 51.500
Rhein Energie Stadion - 48.000 
Borussia Park - 45.000 
CHIO Hauptstadion - 40.000 
Bayarena - 30.210 
Neuer Tivoli - 27.000
MSV Arena - 27.000

The Öresund region could also host a little WC if all proposed stadium was/will be build. 

Olympic stadium - 60 to 80.000 (Failed olympic bid from Copenhagen in 2020/2024)
Copenhagen Multiarena - 40.000/50.000 (Losing proposal for a new Arena in Copenhagen, the winner was a proper 15.000 arena) 
Parken - 38.000
Malmö Stadion - 30.000 (Old Euro 2012 bid)
Olympia Stadion - 30.000 (Euro 2016 bid)
Swedbank Stadion - 30.000 (Euro 2016 bid)
Brøndby Stadion - 30.000 (Euro 2012 bid) 
Football stadium in Valby - 30.000 (Part of olympic bid)


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

irving1903 said:


> this makes me wonder could individual U.S states host a world cup on their own. Like Texas, California, & Florida ?
> 
> just a thought.


California probably could not because our sports infrastructure is so old. The only reason the Rose Bowl still gets a look is because of the size of it and the metro in which it lies.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Theoretically it could though.

So: California, Texas, Florida; with expansions: North Carolina, Massachusetts (?), Michigan (?) and maybe Ohio and Georgia?

I can't think of any others.

Michigan:
Michigan Stadium - 107,000
Pontiac Silverdome - 83,000
Spartan Stadium - 75,000
Ford Field - 65,000
Kelly/Shorts Stadium - 30,200 (needs expansion)
Rynearson Stadium - 30,200 (needs expansion)
Waldo Stadium - 30,200 (needs expansion)


----------



## Amaruu (Aug 13, 2003)

Aka said:


> Oh man, I'm so tired of threads that always end with us noticing that London has a big number of stadiums (and after that there's always some Melbourne or Sydney guy )
> 
> 
> Do you wanna know the answer???!!! NO CITY AT ALL!!! There is NO city in this planet with 10/12 stadiums with a capacity bigger than 40.000, with one having 80.000 seats - not to say everything else...


Haha at some Melbourne or Sydney guy.

Just on that, you could throw Melbourne into the mix.

MCG, the mother of them all.
Etihad 55-60K
Bubble Stadium 30K
Optus oval
Plus countless other suburban grounds which could be converted.

Only kidding, except for that bit about the MCG.


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Bobby3 said:


> Eh, might as well include New York's metro (< 20,000)
> 
> Meadowlands - 82,500 - East Rutherford, NJ
> Rutgers Stadium - 52,500 - Piscataway, NJ
> ...


Except, 4 of those stadiums are actually in another state...


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

The Vatican City could host a decent one if back to back games were played 24/7 in St. Peter's square. 

Hell you might be able to squeeze two pitches in there! http://saintpetersbasilica.org/Exterior/Obelisk/Winds/StPetersSquare-Rome-fromDome.jpg


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

kuquito said:


> London Most definetly. However I woulln't count the Olimpic Stadium since it has a running track


Last WC Finals' stadia:

Saint-Denis/Stade de France* (1998)
Yokohama Stadium (2002)
Berlin Olympic Stadium (2006)

There's a non-track setting that was used in 1998' final


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

jean1991 said:


> Except, 4 of those stadiums are actually in another state...


Most of New York City doesn't touch New York State.


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

Well London, definately would be the best qualified, if a single city had to host a world cup, followed by Buenos Aires, Sydney, Istambul and Johannesburg.

1- Johannesburg
Soocer City - 94700
Ellis Park Stadium - 62567
Orlando stadium - 40000
Johannesburg stadium - 37500
Rand stadium - 30000
The wanderers - 30000
Vosloorus Stadium - 25000
Potgietersrus Stadium - 20000


----------

